# Questions about GP toe nails.



## minica228 (Apr 17, 2014)

I have Clyde who is 13-14 weeks old. He torn out his toenail while he was out on an adventure. We have been to the vet and she gave us meds and told me to watch it. Now it is a little swollen which she said would happen but it also looks like it could be pack with dirt. He does live in the chicken pen. So should I take him in abduction have him masked down so they can clean it or do I just wait it out.????. I just don't want anything to happen to my "little" buddy!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd just get a pan of warm water, and give it a soak and a rinse. 
No need to go back to the vet, just rinse it out and he'll be good to go.


----------



## minica228 (Apr 17, 2014)

Yep we tried that had he freaked out!!! Going to try it again this afternoon.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

I'd keep it as clean as possible and watch for infection.....good opportunity to train the dog to be handled...I can do about anything to my dog, and handled him a lot from the get go to be able to do that, but even after 7 years he does not like his feet touched, especially his front feet. Too bad buddy, I tell him, it's got to happen.


----------



## minica228 (Apr 17, 2014)

I tricked him into playing in the hose last night and knocked some of the bigger chunks of dirt off is talk and it caused him to start licking his foot. looks pretty good this morning. what should I rinse it out with?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd just use plain clean water.
My two are 2 years old, and I can do almost anything with them, except touching their feet. It's a Pyr thing, I don't know anyone who has them that doesn't have trouble with the feet thing..:thumb:


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Clean it out really well and seal it with super glue so dirt and chicken poo don't get back in. I do that with my hunting dog that has a propensity for breaking nails. That way you only have to mess with it once.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Hmmm try filling a rubber feeder bowl with warm water and hydrogen peroxide 4parts water 1 part H2O2.. and walk him into it (back feet or front feet? whichever is affected)...
the peroxide will clean and discinfect better than plain water.
distract him with a hot dog while you are luring him into it...

I have a dog with a chronic toenail infection.... its been 2 months now (on and off antibiotics) and very laming.... 

I can tell the vet thought about AMPUtATing the toe! ...

Its not worth it getting into something chronic...

Oh and then let the foot dry and spray Blue Kote all over the toenail...


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Dog's have amazing recuperative powers. Wash it off, keep it as clean as possible. He'll be fine.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Only use peroxide when the cut first happens. Don&#8217;t use it now. Use treats and reward the puppy as you stroke his feet, touch his nails, and whatever else you are doing. You can use his entire breakfast as treats as you stroke his tail, look in his mouth, handle his ears.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jun 1, 2012)

Never have trouble messing with my dogs feet or anything else. Part of affection is routine handling of feet. tail, mouth, etc. Now brushing the rear end takes effort, have hold at least a leg or they bolt. I start handling trouble areas from day one so it is normal and not scary. We live in tick country so they get checked head to toe several times a week and bloated ticks between the toes can't be comfortable.


----------



## aart (Oct 20, 2012)

Maura said:


> Only use peroxide when the cut first happens. Donât use it now. Use treats and reward the puppy as you stroke his feet, touch his nails, and whatever else you are doing. You can use his entire breakfast as treats as you stroke his tail, look in his mouth, handle his ears.


Ditto on the peroxide, good for a one shot right away disinfectant but it can degrade new healthy tissue as well as bad/dead tissue.


----------



## minica228 (Apr 17, 2014)

I work at a vets office so I grabbed some of the scrub that they told me to use and we scrubbed it up and dried it out and he seems to be doing really good. My vet just made the trip to the house for a dozen eggs


----------



## crazyfarm (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd tape a sock over the dogs leg personally. It's always what I've done to keep foot injuries clean.


----------

